# Where is your cube(s)



## dabmasta (Jun 11, 2010)

So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?

My two cubes are actually not with me right now. They are on the kitchen table.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 11, 2010)

I keep a 3x3 and a 2x2 in the living room by the couch.
I keep another 3x3 and another 2x2 in my bedroom.
I also keep all my puzzles that I don't use regularly in my bedroom.
I have several 3x3s and a 2x2 (and a pyraminx) at my computer.
I have a 3x3 in my car.


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 11, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> 
> My two cubes are actually not with me right now. They are on the kitchen table.



...newfag srsly :fp: and to your avatar, too :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2010)

All of them are in a leather briefcase in my room.


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> ...



Somebody has to be the newfag


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 11, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> MW1990 said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



I suppose so lol T_T


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > MW1990 said:
> ...



Just doin' my job.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> ...



Taking the time to call someone a 'newfag' doesn't make you look any better either.

~Chris


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> MW1990 said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...



Thanks brah. 

But back to the topic, usually my cubes are right beside me at all times but for the past week, I've been trying to take a temporary break.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

All on this desk that I'm sitting at right now. Most of my videos on YouTube take place here.


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Sq1 is to left of me behind my computer speakers (shunning it)
My 4x4 is on the edge of the desk, chillin'
My 2x2 is near that chipped off spot on my desk, chillin as well.
My Haiyan Haiyan is my main until I get my F2 cap situation fixed, so it's to the right of my Keyboard. 
My F2 is next to my 2x2. 

This does not change. fo srs mayne.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 11, 2010)

The main cubes are on my computer desk in the living room. 
The slightly used cubes are on my desk in my room.
The puzzles that are not Rubik-type or I don't use very much are in a drawer.
The puzzles that are up for trade are on a small shelf.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 11, 2010)

On a shelf next to my desk and 6 are on my desk.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> ...



Wow warm welcomes all around, I see. I don't feel the fail in the OP as much as I do with your attitude. Nobody else really seems to mind, it's just a fun little question thread.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

Scattered about my living room.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

All stacked up on the floor next to the desk in my room. Most used cubes are towards the front.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> ...



Lol i know right man so many damn newfags making our secret underground h4ck3r website lame omg i remeber a time when /B/ was good (i started going on /b/ in 2009, so i've been around)but newfags these days just arent leet like us man, our power level is OVER 9000!!1!!! XDXDXDXD these newfags need to lurk MOAR


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 11, 2010)

Most of them are on a shelve above my head, the ones I use more regularly are on this desk or near my bed; and some others scattered raondmly round the house.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

...I can tell you where they're gonna be!


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm storing them in my stackmat bag as usual


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 11, 2010)

Right next to me atm


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

rickcube said:


> On a shelf next to my desk and 6 are on my desk.



I like your pm, do you watch =3?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > MW1990 said:
> ...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 11, 2010)

In an Etnies shoe box. Some on my desk too.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 11, 2010)

MW1990 said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > So ITT: Where is your cube(s) right now?
> ...



...oldfag srsly : fp: and your avatar, too : fp

(I hate facepalm)

=============================================================

My Ghost-hand 3x3 went to snort cocaine in my garage.
My Eastsheen 4x4 is trying to get my 5x5 pregnant.
My 6x6 is in pieces in my drawer (where it has been for more than a year).
Both of my 7x7's are just trying get an adult to buy them alchohal for the party.
My 9x9 is in the shower atm.
My 2x2 got it's own apartment in Toronto because I despise it. 

Happy?


----------



## Erdos (Jun 11, 2010)

In my left hand as I look at this forum with my right hand on the mouse.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm holding one, rest in my school bag or drawer


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 11, 2010)

They are in the shelf. THere are a few of them next to my computer. And the last one i'm holding.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2010)

On my desk right in front of me for the ones that I use, the rest in my wardrobe.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

3, 3, 2, 4, 5 on table in front of me -ish (one 3 being the closest)
the rest in the little drawer thing under my desk to the right, with stickers, etc.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2010)

The cubes follow me wherever I go...























No, seriously. I always carry them with me on their special sack, and I place them around my workspace.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> MW1990 said:
> 
> 
> > dabmasta said:
> ...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2010)

in my pants.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2010)

One right in front of me
Three in the games cupboard
Three in the multimedia cupboard
One on the desk at work
One with my daughter who is visiting her grandparents


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mains



Spoiler









Others



Spoiler









In a filing cabinet next to my computer desk.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 19, 2010)

My 3x3 is always on the side off my keyboard.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 19, 2010)

All in my glass shelf except my LanLan 2x2 and Rubik's DIY are on my desk


----------



## Luzik (Jun 19, 2010)

My two 3x3:s are on my computer desk. Always.


----------



## Owen (Jun 19, 2010)

They are all on my my desk, except for my Ghost hand, 2x2 and 3x3x4, which are one my bed, house cube, quad cube and odd thing, which are on my dresser, and my 7x7, which is on the floor.


----------

